# VIP211 Guide Downloads Only 2 Days



## Wheaton (Feb 12, 2003)

I've forced downloads numerous ways and can only get 43 hours of data to download.

I use the receiver very rarely. Software is L344 and I am getting good signals from 119 and 110 only. Trees block 129.

Any idea what can cause this?

Eric


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The 211 is only designed to download and display the "44" hour guide.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

The 9-day EPG is only for DVRs. It's stored on the disk drive.


----------

